# James May's 20th Century



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Anyone watching this series?

Something I like about him, he seems genuinely interested in what he's doing.

Educational and entertaining


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I am watching it currently. This is great.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

At least he didn't vomit in the back of it, unlike Jeremy Clarkson when he went for a ride in an F15.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what channel, what time?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> what channel, what time?


Oh, you just missed it.









Think it was BBC2 at 8pm till 9pm


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

There's some clips on the Beeb website

James May Clips

including the Typhoon


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't watch a lot of telly and tend to go straight for the kettle when a programme ends to deliberatly miss the ads (inc nauseating trailers that the beeb run) so I didn't even see it advertised!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Did anybody see him traveling around France with Oz Clark, basically Oz was trying to teach him all about wines but May kept getting pissed and moaning about the damage the roads were causing his Jag


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

That was good too. He was supposed to detect tobacco in one wine and he said Golden Virginia. Close enough eh?


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Crap, forgot it was on and missed it this week!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

For anybody that missed the first showing of May and Oz Clark touring France getting hammered on wine, it's on BBC 2 now 7-8


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I love the 20th Century program, interesting stuff.

I don't mind May & Oz, however Oz makes me want to reach for the hammer.







:bangin:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

8pm to 9pm tonight - last two episodes in series


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Robert said:


> 8pm to 9pm tonight - last two episodes in series


I shall endeavour not to miss it, but damn, last 2 in series already?


----------



## Bri (Nov 2, 2006)

And tomorrow - Top Gear goes to North Pole


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Again another great show especially with May trying to use a Mini to break a sheet of glass









Also counted him wearing at least 3 different watches


----------

